# 10-string Santucci Treblebass



## twiztedchild (Aug 13, 2008)

I just got back from guitar center where they had this bass





For $300 bucks used I just checked the Santucci sit at :urchase:: and brand new they are way over $300, so my question is is it worth sendeing $300 with obvise problems (Fixable) like the guitar halfs pick ups dont work and the 2 toggle switchs dont fully work either


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG!! BUY. THAT. THING. NOW. I saw one on ebay awhile back, and they seem to be pretty awesome. For $300 I'd buy one o' those an then pay a lil' extra to fix it up. You'll regret NOT buying it.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to that GC tomorrow to beat you to it. You better act fast. I mean REAL FAST. How's that for motivation?


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 13, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Looks like I'm going to that GC tomorrow to beat you to it. You better act fast. I mean REAL FAST. How's that for motivation?



that would be great if I had cash  I thought about sending you a message telling you about it. it is at Tukwilla and it is on hold for 30 days they just got it yesterday.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> that would be great if I had cash  I thought about sending you a message telling you about it. it is at Tukwilla and it is on hold for 30 days they just got it yesterday.


Well, I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a feeling the original owner wanted to get rid of it, after watching this vid of Sergio Santucci completely shredding on his invention. And realizing that he would never achieve this level of mastery on the instrument.

Yes that vid is legit.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2008)

Watch this instead.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 13, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Watch this instead.



thats where I saw that at  
I think the guy who sold to guitar center for half what guitar center is selling it for just couldnt figure out what was wrong with it and said F it, it seems like a cool guitars I only tired it on a Markbass amp the Bass side was amazing the Guitar side didnt really do any thing


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's a cool slappy number.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 13, 2008)

F1Filter said:


> I have a feeling the original owner wanted to get rid of it, after watching this vid of Sergio Santucci completely shredding on his invention. And realizing that he would never achieve this level of mastery on the instrument.
> 
> Yes that vid is legit.



couldnt he have just did a song and not that crap? it is hurting my ears 



Shannon said:


> Here's a cool slappy number.




I wish I could play like that 

Also the guy s at guitar center thouight these wehere made in the late 80s. is there any truth to that? or are they just plain stupid?


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 13, 2008)

BUY IT!

But lol at the "shredding" video


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 13, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> BUY IT!
> 
> But lol at the "shredding" video



If I had $300 dollars in my wallet right there it would be on hold for me  but I dont have $300, hell I dont have $1 

I think Shannon might buy it also


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2008)

<<<< Shannon did buy the Treblebass today + also bought a Jerry Jones doubleneck (guitar & baritone necks) for $300 as well.

To buy these axes new would run around $4K total. I got them both for $600. 
2 super rare ERGs for an absolute steal. Today was a good day. I'll get to pick them both up on 9/10/08. Expect picstories. I have no idea what I'm gonna do with these, but I just couldn't pass these deals up. If I don't like them, I can always sell them on the bay.

And by the way, twiztedchild. The Treblebass is in perfect working order. You just need a stereo cable to run the bass & guitar sides together. Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## gaunten (Aug 13, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Here's a cool slappy number.




I dig the tone he get's out of that beast


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 13, 2008)

Shannon said:


> <<<< Shannon did buy the Treblebass today + also bought a Jerry Jones doubleneck (guitar & baritone necks) for $300 as well.
> 
> To buy these axes new would run around $4K total. I got them both for $600.
> 2 super rare ERGs for an absolute steal. Today was a good day. I'll get to pick them both up on 9/10/08. Expect picstories. I have no idea what I'm gonna do with these, but I just couldn't pass these deals up. If I don't like them, I can always sell them on the bay.
> ...



cool well hell your got a deal  and No problem that double neck I saw also even tired it it was weirder then the Treblebass to me  I hope you like them both dude  and remeber I found them for you


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> cool well hell your got a deal  and No problem that double neck I saw also even tired it it was weirder then the Treblebass to me


Well, when I get them next month, we'll see what stays & what goes. Either way, I'm excited as hell to mess with these rather strange guitar/bass/baritone/whateverthehelltheyare....things. 



twiztedchild said:


> I hope you like them both dude  and remeber I found them for you


Dually noted.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 13, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Either way, I'm excited as hell to mess with these rather strange guitar/bass/baritone/whateverthehelltheyare....things.



 

[action=Desecrated]likes that attitude.[/action]


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 13, 2008)

you should post a video of you playing the treblebass. also are the frets on the treblebass still good? becuase when I was trying it they looked worn down alot


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 13, 2008)

I like the treblebass you could do Primus covers all on one instruments.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> you shoud post a video of you playing the treblebass. also are the frets on the treblebass still good? becuase when I was trying it they looked worn down alot



Yeah, they seem to be fine. I played on it for a couple of minutes before I had to race back to work & it seemed cool still. It appears that they filed the frets down a bit on the treble side for ultra low action. I mean, we are talking about one gigantic neck here.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> I like the treblebass you could do Primus covers all on one instruments.


Well, I do know ALL the basslines from Suck On This up through Pork Soda.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Well, I do know ALL the basslines from Suck On This up through Pork Soda.



Dude dont forget to play br00tals!!!


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 13, 2008)

next time you see it you should check the upper frets on the bass side also they seemed filed down also. I cant get over it costing $2480 from Santucci and the guy who sold it to guitar center took $150 at the most 

Also the guys at guitar center said they were selling it becuase it had alot of problems for the price of $300


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> next time you see it you should check the upper frets on the bass side also they seemed filed down also. I cant get over it costing $2480 from Santucci and the guy who sold it to guitar center took $150 at the most


I checked out. It's a gradual fade across the frets. It's fairly common when you're dealing with a neck as big as this. I plan to have it looked over by my tech anyway. 



> Also the guys at guitar center said they were selling it becuase it had alot of problems for the price of $300


That's because they problably had no clue that the input was stereo. The guy I did business with was aware of that though. 
He was a bit unhappy also because he had planned to pick up the doubleneck, but I got that too.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 14, 2008)

Shannon said:


> I checked out. It's a gradual fade across the frets. It's fairly common when you're dealing with a neck as big as this. I plan to have it looked over by my tech anyway.
> 
> 
> That's because they problably had no clue that the input was stereo. The guy I did business with was aware of that though.
> He was a bit unhappy also because he had planned to pick up the doubleneck, but I got that too.



well customers come first so F him  and also does it matter what kind of amp you use with the Treblebass? Can you use both the Bass amps and the Guitar amps?(not together I know) 

Oh and what is the name of your band?


----------



## Ishan (Aug 14, 2008)

I guess bass side go to a bass amp and guitar side to a guitar amp (like a Warr Guitar)


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 14, 2008)

Ishan said:


> I guess bass side go to a bass amp and guitar side to a guitar amp (like a Warr Guitar)



has one output jack though  Shannon said you need a Stereo cord to play but I was wounding if you have to use a Bass amp or guitar amp?


----------



## Ishan (Aug 14, 2008)

a stereo out means you have to use a Y cable, splitting to 2 mono plug.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 14, 2008)

Ishan said:


> a stereo out means you have to use a Y cable, splitting to 2 mono plug.



ok, that makes sence then.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 27, 2009)

So YOU'RE the asshole who bought the Treblebass at Tukwila before I got to it. I ended up buying a red one a couple months later from the Tacoma GC, for $500. They're good instruments for people who can't afford Sticks and Warrs. I wish the website weren't such a catastrophe, though. Almost nothing Sergio claims about the instruments (ebony fretboard, fretless on the bass side, EMGs) is actually true. The horrible, horrible video even claims that there's an 11-string model, which isn't mentioned anywhere else on the site. If I didn't actually own one, I'd think that he's a psychotic and the instrument is a figment of his imagination.

Here's a quick video I threw together. Tone's not great, video quality sucks and the playing wasn't my best ever, but it's something.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 27, 2009)

F1Filter said:


> I have a feeling the original owner wanted to get rid of it, after watching this vid of Sergio Santucci completely shredding on his invention. And realizing that he would never achieve this level of mastery on the instrument.
> 
> Yes that vid is legit.



It's like watching a balding chimp on LSD. I also can't tell whether he's got his pants pulled up to his old man titties or is actually 3 1/2 feet tall and standing on a chair.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 28, 2009)

No, I'm NOT the asshole who bought it. It was cool and all, but I ended up spending the $$$ on something else that would be a bit more useful to me in my current bands. 

Very cool instrument though.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 28, 2009)

Shannon said:


> No, I'm NOT the asshole who bought it. It was cool and all, but I ended up spending the $$$ on something else that would be a bit more useful to me in my current bands.





Shannon said:


> <<<< Shannon did buy the Treblebass today


wat


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 28, 2009)

yingmin said:


> So YOU'RE the asshole who bought the Treblebass at Tukwila before I got to it. I ended up buying a red one a couple months later from the Tacoma GC, for $500. They're good instruments for people who can't afford Sticks and Warrs. I wish the website weren't such a catastrophe, though. Almost nothing Sergio claims about the instruments (ebony fretboard, fretless on the bass side, EMGs) is actually true. The horrible, horrible video even claims that there's an 11-string model, which isn't mentioned anywhere else on the site. If I didn't actually own one, I'd think that he's a psychotic and the instrument is a figment of his imagination.
> 
> Here's a quick video I threw together. Tone's not great, video quality sucks and the playing wasn't my best ever, but it's something.



Cool. video  and as Shannon pointed out he didnt get it.  but it was there for like a week or 2 after that and then gone so someone did get it.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 28, 2009)

I originally put a deposit down on it while I was waiting for it to clear the 30-day hold they do on used gear. After a few weeks, I put my money into something else & the TrebleBass went back out onto the floor sale.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 28, 2009)

Shannon said:


> I originally put a deposit down on it while I was waiting for it to clear the 30-day hold they do on used gear. After a few weeks, I put my money into something else & the TrebleBass went back out onto the floor sale.



If I had the $300 I would have picked it up for the hell of it.


----------

